

Show HN: Unit Testing in VS2010 (Native C++) - wowus
http://github.com/wowus/CTH
What do you guys think? I'm really putting my ego on the line here.<p>Sorry for no x86 build. My 2010 is glitched using 2008 files for all configs except x64.
======
wowus
Hope you guys like it. I really put my ego on the line for this one!

Sorry for the lack of an x86 build.

